
Crowd funding: World's First Open Source RISC-V-based 32-bit ΜC - richardboegli
https://www.crowdsupply.com/onchip/open-v#details-top
======
bonkabonka
Well, except that you can already get the first RISC-V-based 32-bit
microcontroller from a different CrowdSupply campaign ...
[https://www.crowdsupply.com/sifive/hifive1/](https://www.crowdsupply.com/sifive/hifive1/)

Perhaps the difference is that the Open-V board won't use an FTDI serial
controller. I read some criticism of the HiFive1 that was crabby about that.

